# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te fusim nje buton ç dhe nje buton ë ne tastjere.

## benseven11

Si te fusim nje buton ç dhe nje buton ë ne tastjere.
Hidhi nje sy tastjeres.Cilat butona ne tastjere nuk i perdor fare?
Cilat butona nuk punojne,qe do te thote kur shtyp 
ne ato butona asgje nuk ndodh?
Na duhet te zgjedhim dy butona ne tastjerë një per shkronjën
ç dhe nje buton per shkronjën  ë
Provo ne tastjere a punojne butonat"sleep" dhe butoni"power"
Nqs keto butona nuk punojnë atëhere mund të përdoren për shkronjat
ë dhe ç.Nqs butonat me lart punojnë dmth kur shtyp ne to kompjuteri
shkon ne gjëndje te fjetur dhe ne rastin e butonit power kompjuteri fiket,atëhere ka
 dy opsione
1.Deaktivizoji(disable) këto funksione "sleep"  dhe "power"ne bios.
2.Nqs në bios nuk ka opsion deaktivizimi atëhere përdoren butonat
"Insert" dhe "End" ne tastjerë.Ne tutorial jane perdorur  butonat Insert dhe end.Figura 1

----------


## benseven11

Shkarkohet dhe instalohet programi key extender.
http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/keyextender/
Programi ështe falas  nqs instalohet vetem sot,20 shkurt.
Hapet programi dhe klik ne settings.I ve nje shenjë V-je
tek "Start key extender when windows starts" dhe klikohet poshtë në "activate"(figura 2).

Klikohet ne butonin keyboard map  dhe behen veprimet si ne figurën e tretë.

----------


## benseven11

Figurat 4,5,6,vazhdim....

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdon figurat 7,8,9.

----------


## benseven11

Figurat 10,11,12.

----------


## benseven11

Figura 13........

----------


## benseven11

Testojmë butonat.
Butoni insert përdoret për shkronjën ç
Butoni end përdoret për shkronjën ë
test1
Shkruajme fjalën "është"
Atëhere fjala do krijohet
duke shtypur ne tastjerë
end s  h  t  end (end këtu eshte butoni end në tastjere)
Del me sukses.Butoni End është butoni për shkronjën "ë".
test 2
Shkruajme fjalën çakmaku
Ateherë shtyp ne tastjerë
Insert a k m a k u.Shtypim fjalën
"çfardo"
Ateherë insert f a r d o(insert qe kemi shkruar ketu eshte buton ne tastjere.Nuk shkruhet insert por shtypet buton insert ne tastjere dhe pastaj shtypen shkronjat e tjera.Nqs shkronja ç del me shtypjen e butonit insert ateherë në rregull.Butoni insert ne tastjere jep shkronjen ç.

----------


## benseven11

Fut një etiketë per butonat insert dhe end.
Merret nje flete letre e bardhe pak e trashë dhe me shkëlqim.Priten dy copa katrore 9mm gjatësi,aq sa të mbulojnë butonin ne tastjerë.
Në njërën copë të prerë shkruhet bukur ë ja dhe te copa tjetër shkruhet ç-ja.Opsion tjeter eshte te printohen nga kjo faqe te dyja shkronjat dhe me vone i pret me gershere sipas katrorit rrethues.http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/0d4467bdde.jpg
Merret nje shirit ngjites i tejdukshem scotch që përdoret per per te mbyllur pako,kuti kartoni.
Duhet te jete i tejdukshem si plastmas.http://content.etilize.com/Large/1010043671.jpg ose shirit ngjites si ky
http://www.chinatraderonline.com/Fil...2322158046.jpg

Vendoset pjesa qe ngjit e shiritit  mbi copen e letres qe ka shkronjën.Pjesa e shiritit ngjtes qe del jashte katrorit te copes se letres pritet me gërshërë.
Poshte copat katrore lyhen me leng ngjites,psh vinovil http://www.nolimitsltd.com/images/NEO.VINOVIL0001.jpg
dhe vendosen copat mbi butonat,copa qe ka shkronjen ç-në vendoset dhe ngjitet mbi insert buton dhe copa e letres qe ka ë-ne ngjitet mbi End buton.Meqenese keto etiketa kanë sipër nje cipe te holle te shiritit ngjitës që vendosem me parë,shkronjat nuk jane ne kontakt direkt me gishtin e dores kur shtyp.Cipa plastike ngjitese mbron shkronjen te mos zbehet, prishet shuhet fare nga perdorimi i butonave.

----------


## don lico

haha i parapre je benseven11 edhe menyren e ngjitjes e ke hedhur.
Bravo te qofte per gjithkca hedh ne forum

----------


## don lico

Nje pyetje qe mund te jete edhe shume e trashe.
Nepermjet ketij programi mund te fusim dot nje button qe te beje lidhjen me makinen llogaritse kur i mungon tastjeres nje buton i tille???

----------


## benseven11

> Nje pyetje
> Nepermjet ketij programi mund te fusim dot nje button qe te beje lidhjen me makinen llogaritse kur i mungon tastjeres nje buton i tille???


E provova dhe mund te behet.
Tre figurat poshte.Lidha butonin arrow down me kalkulatorin.Mund te ndodh qe butoni arrow down te nevojitet per qellime te tjera,si psh ne bios,ose per te zbritur poshte ne nje faqe interneti.Atehere, perkohsisht ne program çelsi "arrow down"
behet suspend(pezullohet perkohsisht lidhja e tij me kalkulatorin).Figura ketu.http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/ff250a6198.jpg
(Klikohet ne figure per zmadhim).

Me vone mund te riaktivizohet duke klikuar ne program ne activate.

----------


## busavata

une e bej keshtu :

ë = Alt + 137
ç = Alt + 135 
Ç =Alt + 128 

( kur nuk pritoj... )

----------


## drague

une mer Ben po i mahem kombinacionit :buzeqeshje:

----------


## busavata

> une mer Ben po i mahem kombinacionit


hej Patriot 
a e din si behet ë-ja e madhe ???

----------


## drague

> hej Patriot 
> a e din si behet ë-ja e madhe ???


patriot nuk e filloj asnjihere fjaline me germe te madhe :shkelje syri: 

ta thote Beni.

----------


## don lico

*ALT 0203* eshte Ë madhe

----------


## busavata

> *ALT 0203* eshte Ë madhe


faliminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KiNg-AlBaNeR

> hej Patriot 
> a e din si behet ë-ja e madhe ???


Alt+0203  :buzeqeshje: ) Mos e perdor per qellime abuzive :P lol

pfffffff tani e pash qe e paskan shkrujt para meje...

Nqs do te te duhen shkronja te tjera qe ti gjesh Shortcatin.. 
 Kliko ne Start pastaj tek Run fut aty charmap dhe do te te hapet tabela te cilen benseven11 e ka vene siper dhe aty klikon tek shkronja ose figura e deshiruar pas kesaj mund te shohesh ne fund te kutise majtas qe te jep shortcatin aty psh..


Faleminderit dhe me falni per nderhyrjen..

----------


## ervisivv

Pershendetje, po butonat e tjere te tasjeres si mund ti zevendsojm,, psh shenjat e piksimit ose ato qe funksionojne me SHIFT +...

----------


## derdusha

DIHET QË GJUHA SHQIPE KA VETËM KATËR GRAFIKA GËRMASH TEPËR: GËRMAT "Ë", "ë" dhe "Ç", "ç"
NË "MS WORD" (si më i përhapuri që përdoret për të shkruar) MË MIRË MBASE ËSHTË KJO METODË (kopjo duke e zgjedhur shembullin e mëposhtëm duke mbajtur shtypur CTRL + c)

*****
 :maci: do her;e q;e duhet t;e shkruajm;e n;e gjuh;en shqipe e shkruajm;e si;c e shkruajm;e at;e n;e dor;eshkrim por me veprim t;e anasjellt;e.
Pra n;e dor;eshkrim shkruhet g;erma e ve;cant;e dhe vendosen pikat p;er "ë" ose “Ë“ dhe presja për "ç" ose “Ç”.
N;e kompjuter 
shkruhet “;”dhe g;erma e ve;cant;e “e” ose “c” p;er g;ermat e vogla dhe 
shkruhet “:”dhe g;erma e ve;cant;e “E” ose “C” p;er g;ermat e m;edha (mbahet shtypur “SHIFT” deri sa p;erfundon g;erm;en e madhe t;e shtypit)
Pra kur duam t;e shkruajm;e g;erma t;e m;edha veprojm;e nj;esoj si;c shkruajm;e n;e gjuh;en angleze: mbahet shtypur butoni "SHIFT" dhe shtypet g;erma e vog;el.
Si;c e keni v;en;e re n;e k;et;e shembull ka dy pik;esha ":" dhe pik;epresje ";"
Pasi p;erfundojm;e shkojm;e shtypim butonin "REPLACE".
Plotësojmë në fushën e pare:
";e" dhe në të dytën ë -> kjo del nga ALT + 235 
";c" dhe në të dytën ç -> kjo del nga ALT + 231 
" :e lashte: " dhe në të dytën Ë -> kjo del nga ALT + 203 
";C" dhe në të dytën Ç -> kjo del nga ALT + 199 
dhe shtyp "REPLACE ALL"
*****
Kjo e zgjidh dhe problemin kur përdorej në vend të “ë” gërma “w” dhe në tekst ka fjalë të huaja që kanë në trup gërmën “w”, ose kur citohen faqet e internetit.
Psh:
http://ww.forumishqiptar.com  dilte http://ëëë.forumishqiptar.com
Pas disa provash kjo ia vlen kur ke 300 faqe mbrojtje diplome apo ndonjë libër shqip sepse e kryen punën në sekondë dhe s’ke pse ta rishikosh fjalë për fjalë materialin.
[COLOR="#000000"][/COLOR]

----------

